# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  wet lucid dream

## mathmagic

I stopped training lucid dreaming about 2 months ago, I just didn't feel the urge anymore to write down my dreams but in this 2 months I had three semi-lucid dreams, one with SP where I tried to get into a dream but I always failed a the last moment, one in a dream where I was lucid for a minute and then got unconscious.

Now I had something that maybe embarrassing, a wet lucid dream, actually almost a wet lucid dream. I made up this environment around me which appeared out of the darkness like a fade-in in a movie, so I thought "Now let's try a person", suddenly a naked chick stood in front of me, I started youknowwhat with her but when I did this suddenly my consciousness started fading again and I was dreamin unconscious again. 

Pretty embarassing that I tell this but are there other guys who had a wet lucid dream?  ::D:

----------


## Jhony

I guess I'm pretty lucky then. 

I had about 2 or 3 dreams that evolved sexual acts, and they would last about 10 minutes until I wake up and guess what, no mess. 

I had a hard on though, but that always happens when I wake up (morning wood).

----------


## Captain Frapo

Never had a wet lucid dream, but I had a wet-dream-within-a-dream. I had a dream... weirdly that I was laying in bed having a wet dream. I jizzed EVERYWHERE, and was upset that I had jizzed all over the bed. I falsly awoke from my 'wet dream' into my other dream and started cleaning the mess up, until I actualy woke up, completely dry  :smiley:

----------


## Jhony

> Never had a wet lucid dream, but I had a wet-dream-within-a-dream. I had a dream... weirdly that I was laying in bed having a wet dream. I jizzed EVERYWHERE, and was upset that I had jizzed all over the bed. I falsly awoke from my 'wet dream' into my other dream and started cleaning the mess up, until I actualy woke up, completely dry



Off Topic: 

Oh god dude, your avatar cracked me up.

----------


## blackjack

> Never had a wet lucid dream, but I had a wet-dream-within-a-dream. I had a dream... weirdly that I was laying in bed having a wet dream. I jizzed EVERYWHERE, and was upset that I had jizzed all over the bed. I falsly awoke from my 'wet dream' into my other dream and started cleaning the mess up, until I actualy woke up, completely dry



 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
haha that was the funniest thing I've seen in a while!

----------


## torin_93

> Never had a wet lucid dream, but I had a wet-dream-within-a-dream. I had a dream... weirdly that I was laying in bed having a wet dream. I jizzed EVERYWHERE, and was upset that I had jizzed all over the bed. I falsly awoke from my 'wet dream' into my other dream and started cleaning the mess up, until I actualy woke up, completely dry



That is freaky! never had a wet lucid before or a wet dream at all for that matter  ::eh::

----------


## DreamMentor

*





 Originally Posted by Jhony


Off Topic: 

Oh god dude, your avatar cracked me up.



I was reading a few of your goals, one stiked me as impossible, even in a lucid dream. How can YOU, the dream, be a DC?*

----------


## DreamMentor

*





 Originally Posted by DreamMentor


I was reading a few of your goals, one stiked me as impossible, even in a lucid dream. How can YOU, the dream, be a DC?



oops I meant how can YOU, the dreamer, be a DC?*

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I stopped training lucid dreaming about 2 months ago, I just didn't feel the urge anymore to write down my dreams but in this 2 months I had three semi-lucid dreams, one with SP where I tried to get into a dream but I always failed a the last moment, one in a dream where I was lucid for a minute and then got unconscious.



  Don't worry I really don't write down my dreams in a DJ, but still acheive L.  Just trying to remember your dreams is fine ::banana::

----------


## mrweiner

> oops I meant how can YOU, the dreamer, be a DC?



I think he means DC comics, not DC as in Dream Character. I must admit that I thought the same thing at first though.  ::lol::

----------


## JShaffer

> I stopped training lucid dreaming about 2 months ago, I just didn't feel the urge anymore to write down my dreams but in this 2 months I had three semi-lucid dreams, one with SP where I tried to get into a dream but I always failed a the last moment, one in a dream where I was lucid for a minute and then got unconscious.
> 
> Now I had something that maybe embarrassing, a wet lucid dream, actually almost a wet lucid dream. I made up this environment around me which appeared out of the darkness like a fade-in in a movie, so I thought "Now let's try a person", suddenly a naked chick stood in front of me, I started youknowwhat with her but when I did this suddenly my consciousness started fading again and I was dreamin unconscious again. 
> 
> Pretty embarassing that I tell this but are there other guys who had a wet lucid dream?



Luckily I've never had a wet dream at all despite vivid sexual dreams. Now the real question is whether or not I'm lucky for it lol.

----------

